# My cage



## fear71851 (Aug 1, 2009)

Me and dad put this together in about two weeks, What do ya think?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 1, 2009)

What a huge setup for your little bun! 
I love the concept 
If you don't mind me asking, what was the price range for your total materials?


----------



## missyscove (Aug 1, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what are the measurements of your cage?


----------



## fear71851 (Aug 1, 2009)

was acctually about 50-60 Dollars.
And it is 54x22x22.

We used 1x4 for frame and 1x4 for the body, some chicken wire and rabbit wire, rabbit wire on the bottom, a tiny bit easier to place hay on and it still catches his little gifts :bunnybutt: , hay on so not to hurt his feet and he enjoys sleeping on it more.
Though he is a free roam rabbit so he is only in during the time i sleep.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 1, 2009)

You know, I tell people over and over how much cheaper it is to build a really fantastic hutch!

This picture is such great proof of that !

I also love the castors... What an awesomely flexible system...(yes I'm babbling, but it is really cool :dude

By the way, Josh, welcome to RO! :balloons:


----------



## fear71851 (Aug 1, 2009)

I do not mind babbling i catch myself doing it quite often! and thank you!


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice job! Is that a red blanket in his cage?

Canhe get in and out of the cage without your help?


----------



## fear71851 (Aug 2, 2009)

no and no haha, its a pillow he found it while running, he seemed to like it, so it now belongs to him.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, It looks nice and comfy for him to lay on


----------



## Nibbles96 (Aug 3, 2009)

That's a great cage! Do you have a litter pan or something underneath it? (I couldn't really tell.) Nibbles' cage is like that(my dad built it), with the wire on the bottom and he built a pan to go underneath the cage which slides right out so we put kitty litter in it and it's very easy to clean. 
Maybe I should throw Nibbles' favorite towel in his cage, he loves tossing it around with his mouth and pulling it over his body. :biggrin:


----------



## fear71851 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah he loves his pillow, and the cage comes off and there's plywood under it, water sealed where he cant reach, so his pea wont seep in, and easy clean up.:bunnydance:


----------



## BSAR (Aug 5, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> You know, I tell people over and over how much cheaper it is to build a really fantastic hutch!


Exactly!! We built our two hutches for really cheap! And they are both doubles! We probably spent $40 on each of them!


----------



## fear71851 (Aug 7, 2009)

New photo, litter pan, grates covered, water bottle moved.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 7, 2009)

Awesome cage! Very well made Josh. It's better than what I've had to purchase.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 7, 2009)

so when you gonna start a bunny blog for Doc!!! you have to get lots of pictures of him growing...hell change so much as he gets older


----------



## fear71851 (Aug 7, 2009)

I will get one going right quick! Promise, and i have noticed he was so small and overnight almost he got bigger.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 8, 2009)

Awesome, roomie digs! 

Can I make one more suggestion? Bunnies REALLY like a little hidey spot, or at least something over their heads. Their instinct is to be fearful of things above them (like hawks). I put a little cardboard box in my pens, usually with two holes cut in them -- a big entrance and an little 'emergency exit'. And if you use a sturdy box, they can jump on top of it and survey their surroundings. They LOVE that. 

And bonus - hopping up onto shelves and ledges is THE best exercise.

Great job! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Aug 8, 2009)

PS: Here's Lisa (a very nervous foster bunny) hiding in her box. (It doesn't have to this high or with this big of a door). 








sas


----------



## fear71851 (Aug 8, 2009)

I did he LOVED IT he did jump up and look around it was great never seen him so happy inside his cage, thanks, here he is.


----------

